# What is your impression of an ENTP 3w4?



## rosesandgold (Jun 12, 2015)

The question is in the subject title 😊

I am curious to hear people's ideas!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm cool with my fellow ENTPs. I'd be interested to compare/contrast between myself and them. I love finding out how people tick and discovering how their perspectives differ from mine.


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

I get along really well with ENTPs in general. I'm not sure about their enneatypes, but from my limited knowledge of Enneagram, 3w4 is pretty rare for an ENTP. 

Speaking from my own experience, ENTP and INFP usually don't find each other interesting, until a conversation or two happens between them. After that, both will be able to appreciate the similarities and differences between the two. I've learned so many things from the ENTPs in my life. I'm also surprised at how introspective and considerate they actually are. 

As a friend, ENTP is definitely one of the best people to be around. But for romantic partner, I would think twice, at least for INFP male - ENTP female pairing. Not sure if it would be the same for the opposite gender, perhaps INFP females with experience could share.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Ewok City said:


> I get along really well with ENTPs in general. I'm not sure about their enneatypes, but from my limited knowledge of Enneagram, 3w4 is pretty rare for an ENTP.
> 
> Speaking from my own experience, ENTP and INFP usually don't find each other interesting, until a conversation or two happens between them. After that, both will be able to appreciate the similarities and differences between the two. I've learned so many things from the ENTPs in my life. I'm also surprised at how introspective and considerate they actually are.
> 
> As a friend, ENTP is definitely one of the best people to be around. But for romantic partner, I would think twice, at least for INFP male - ENTP female pairing. Not sure if it would be the same for the opposite gender, perhaps INFP females with experience could share.


I'd say you need an ENTP female romantic partner to teach you a lesson 😅.


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

rosesandgold said:


> The question is in the subject title 😊
> 
> I am curious to hear people's ideas!


Most likely my former business partner was an ENTP 3w4. They are go-getters and have some J-like qualities in that respect. They can also battle with the pursuit of status at the expense of ethics.


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

impulsenine said:


> I'd say you need an ENTP female romantic partner to teach you a lesson 😅.


What kind of lesson are we talking about here? 🧐


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Ewok City said:


> What kind of lesson are we talking about here? 🧐


It depends on what you need to learn. I have no way of knowing what level you are at. 
You know the ENTP and it finds what to teach you.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

rosesandgold said:


> The question is in the subject title 😊
> 
> I am curious to hear people's ideas!


Give a definitive definition for 3 and 4, and justify why it is so, then I will answer.


----------

